# Two Goldens, Better Than One?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I know some of you have two, or more! Goldens, do you find it better since your dogs can be amused with eachother? I was thinking maybe once Tucker is a little older, I'd still continue my search to take in an older Golden. 

Or do you think one is enough? I wonder if you can get dogs from the US, I think you can as long as when they go across the border they have papers saying they're healthy and what not... 

This will probably be a long way down the road, but was just wondering other peoples opinions.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Two are better than one, in my experience. Unless you have one of those dogs who simply doesn't do well with others, you'll see a huge benefit in having two. Their bond will be strong. And since you've already got the infrastructure for one dog, adding a second isn't really a big deal.

One great way to have a test drive is to volunteer to foster for your local Golden rescue group. This way, you'll be helping a dog in need, and when the right one comes along, you'll know, and you can adopt that Golden.

Good luck!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Definitely two!! My two year old Zazoo is having a ball with his new little brother Cuddly Cosmo!! It keeps them occupied - helps them get plenty of exercise - and keeps them out of my hair (although you get to pick up TWICE the poop in the yard but thats the only down side!)


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Once you have two, you will ALWAYS have at least two! The bills will double for toys, food, vet visits, etc. but the love and laughs you get in return will make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Dogs are fine comming into Canada from the USA if they are older then 8 weeks I think you need their rabbies shot before they cross the border...thats about it! Thats what I have heard from our breeder...she sent us a link with info a month or so ago.

Also I think 2 goldens are better then 1 if you dont have any other animals. But for us we have cats so 1 golden is going to be perfect.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Two definitely double the fun! And they can keep each other occupied so that you can get something done. But there's no question that they also double expenses. 

Plus, we humans just can't do that mouth wrestling thing as well as another dog! 

Quick story: Our first golden, Reyna, would always come get us when she saw another dog outside the window. She clearly wanted a playmate so we rescued Charlie. The two remained bonded until her death in 2005.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

No doubt in my mind--2. 

Also--I think they are better socialized when they have a dog friend. All dogs--not just a Golden. My only personal advice would be to have opposite sex dogs given the choice. That being said, typically 2 males get along better than 2 females. Not saying that is won't happen--it does all the time, it is just easier on you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

1) Two IS better than one, but three is better than two  IN all seriousness, I would NEVER, ever just have one dog. Their interactions are priceless.

2) It is easy to bring a dog over the Canadian border. Many holiday makers do it routinely, myself included. Health records and proof of rabies were all I needed to bring my crew over.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We just got Magic about a month ago and two goldens are definately much better and more fun!!! We also have two cats.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

mblonde, love that avatar pic!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> mblonde, love that avatar pic!


Thanks! I'm gathering a lot more too, they do so many cute things together!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Two are great especially when the older one starts showing the younger whippersnapper how things are done lol..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess I'm gonna learn how two are..... I've always planned on having two, I just didn't know it would happen this soon....


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I can't wait to get a second one.  I'm going to wait until Marley is older, but definitely look forward to it. Marley is wild about other dogs, so I know it will be good for him at some point.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes indeed TWO is a perfect number but I have already got two!!! 
A gorgeous bad behave 11 year old daughter and a 7 month old GR puppy!!! 

There is no way we can ever afford a 3rd one.... unless I win the lottery. Not a joke but a FACT!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Actually I would not wait till Marley is older--but that is me. Dog socialization is sooooo important. And right now if you get an older golden--Marley will get a 'puppy pass' meaning almost all dogs will put up with him cause they know. 

Call me crazy--but a neighbor dog potty trained Julie--dogs being pack animals kind of teach each other--he kid--do this.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm.... it seems like everyone agrees...maybe I should be looking for a 1-3 year old Golden  lol. (if my mom lets ANOTHER dog in the house haha)


----------



## fortheloveofgold (Jul 30, 2012)

I noticed that you have 2 male goldens, how do you find having 2 males? Are there aggression issues? I have a male golden and am considering another male golden 
puppy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FortheloveofGold*

I have two male dogs, a male Samoyed, named Tonka, who will be 3 soon and a Male, Golden Ret., named Tucker, who will be 4 years old in September. They are both fixed, I always have my dogs fixed. We adopted Tucker when Tonka was a year old and Tucker was around two and they have loved each other from the very beginning. We took Tonka to meet Tucker, before we adopted him!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hawtee said:


> Two are great especially when the older one starts showing the younger whippersnapper how things are done lol..


the lessons are hilarious! reminds you how much that "old" dog knows.


----------

